# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  معدل پایین و قبولی در کنکور !!!

## Ensany

سلام و عرض ادب خدمت تمام دوستان خودم  بخاطر عنوان بد تاپیک معذرت میخوام دوستان گلم!! ولی خیلی مهمه که چند نکته رو بدونیم!!

کارنامه های نهایی اومده و خیلی ها دارن غصه میخورن که چرا معدل ما پایینه؟ میشه با این نمرات فلان جا قبول شد؟؟

این دقیقا همون جمله زشت و بی معنیه!! من بهتون ثابت میکنم میشه بچه ها!!!

در مورد اون عده ای هم که هنوز سر مست معدل های 18 19 خودشون هستند هم حرف داریم!!

پس این تاپیک رو زدم بخاطر دفاع از اونا که معدلشون کمه!!!

همونطور که میدونید ازمون تشریجی با ازمون تستی زمین تا اسمون فرق داره!!! میگین نه؟
کارنامه این دوست ناشناسمونو ببینید! 
شماره پرونده


منطقه 1
انگليسي
اسلام
74

زن





کد منطقه اخذ ديپلم
کد دانش آموزي
سال اخذ ديپلم
کد ديپلم
عنوان ديپلم
معدل کتبي ديپلم
معلوليت

2302

91
12
ادبيات وعلوم انساني
18/09
----
----
----



قطب بومي
ناحيه بومي
استان بومي
محل تولد
محل اخذ سال ماقبل ديپلم
محل اخذ ديپلم
محل اخذ مدرک پيش دانشگاهي

پنج
پنج
فارس 
فارس||شيراز||مركزي
فارس||شيراز||مركزي
فارس||شيراز||مركزي
فارس||شيراز||مركزي





اعلام علاقه مندي بر اساس تقاضانامه
کارمندي
آموزگار
غير انتفاعي ، پيام نور

---
خير
خير



وضعيت مجاز به انتخاب رشته در دوره هاي مختلف هر يک از گروههاي آزمايشي 
رشته هاي پيام نور و غيرانتفاعي (پذيرش صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصيلي)
رشته هاي پيام نور و غيرانتفاعي (پذيرش بر اساس کنکور و سوابق تحصيلي )
دانشگاه فرهنگيان (مراکز تربيت معلم سابق)
ويژه فرهنگيان
نيمه حضوري و مجازي و بين الملل
روزانه و شبانه
گروه آزمايشي


مجاز 
مجاز**
مجاز***
غيرمجاز
مجاز
مجاز
علوم انساني


مجاز 
مجاز**
مجاز***
غيرمجاز
مجاز
مجاز
زبانهاي خارجي


















وضعيت رتبه و نمره کل داوطلب در هر زير گروه ، گروه آزمايشي علوم انساني

پنج
چهار
سه
دو
يک
رتبه و نمره کل / زير گروه

661
514
792
734
536
نفر
37490 


رتبه در سهميه بين

1211
962
1424
1320
959
نفر
247313


رتبه کشوري (بدون سهميه) بين

9905
9994
9742
9807
10215
نمره کل نهايي





نمرات خام دروس امتحاني گروه آزمايشي علوم انساني 



نمره درس
عنوان درس
رديف

 58/7
 زبان و ادبيات فارسي
 1

 77/4
 زبان عربي
 2

 62/7
 فرهنگ و معارف اسلامي
 3

 22/7
 زبان خارجي
 4

 10/0
 امارورياضي
 5

 46/7
 اقتصاد
 6

 58/9
 ادبيات فارسي تخصصي
 7

 68/4
 زبان عربي تخصصي
 8

 58/9
 تاريخ وجغرافيا
 9

 60/0
 علوم اجتماعي
 10

 29/4
 فلسفه ومنطق
 11

 86/7
 روانشناسي





ایشون معدل دیپلمش 18 بوده!!! نمره بالایی هستش نه؟؟؟ اما فلسفه منطق رو اومده زده 29!!!!

علوم اجتماعی رو زده 60!!!

زبان رو زده 22!!

بازم بگم؟؟؟ ادبیات تخصصی رو زده 58!!!

من معدلم از ایشون پایینه ولی درصدام خیلی از ایشون بهتره!!!!

اینو نیگا کنید!!
شماره پرونده


منطقه 1
انگليسي
اسلام
73

زن





کد منطقه اخذ ديپلم
کد دانش آموزي
سال اخذ ديپلم
کد ديپلم
عنوان ديپلم
معدل کتبي ديپلم
معلوليت

1703

91
12
ادبيات وعلوم انساني
19/41
----
----
----



قطب بومي
ناحيه بومي
استان بومي
محل تولد
محل اخذ سال ماقبل ديپلم
محل اخذ ديپلم
محل اخذ مدرک پيش دانشگاهي

چهار
سه
اصفهان 
اصفهان||اصفهان||مركزي
اصفهان||اصفهان||مركزي
اصفهان||اصفهان||مركزي
اصفهان||اصفهان||مركزي





اعلام علاقه مندي بر اساس تقاضانامه
کارمندي
آموزگار
غير انتفاعي ، پيام نور

---
خير
بلي



وضعيت مجاز به انتخاب رشته در دوره هاي مختلف هر يک از گروههاي آزمايشي 
رشته هاي پيام نور و غيرانتفاعي (پذيرش صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصيلي)
رشته هاي پيام نور و غيرانتفاعي (پذيرش بر اساس کنکور و سوابق تحصيلي )
دانشگاه فرهنگيان (مراکز تربيت معلم سابق)
ويژه فرهنگيان
نيمه حضوري و مجازي و بين الملل
روزانه و شبانه
گروه آزمايشي


مجاز 
مجاز
مجاز***
غيرمجاز
مجاز
مجاز
علوم انساني















وضعيت رتبه و نمره کل داوطلب در هر زير گروه ، گروه آزمايشي علوم انساني

پنج
چهار
سه
دو
يک
رتبه و نمره کل / زير گروه

670
590
696
716
610
نفر
37490 


رتبه در سهميه بين

1229
1113
1224
1281
1110
نفر
247313


رتبه کشوري (بدون سهميه) بين

*9892
*9875
*9867
*9837
*10096
نمره کل نهايي

  علامت * در هر زير گروه به منزله اين است که سابقه تحصيلي در اين زيرگروه داراي تاثير مثبت حداکثر 25 درصد بوده است





نمرات خام دروس امتحاني گروه آزمايشي علوم انساني 



نمره درس
عنوان درس
رديف

 52/0
 زبان و ادبيات فارسي
 1

 50/7
 زبان عربي
 2

 48/0
 فرهنگ و معارف اسلامي
 3

 21/4
 زبان خارجي
 4

 13/4
 امارورياضي
 5

 62/3
 اقتصاد
 6

 43/4
 ادبيات فارسي تخصصي
 7

 60/0
 زبان عربي تخصصي
 8

 42/3
 تاريخ وجغرافيا
 9

 63/4
 علوم اجتماعي
 10

 33/4
 فلسفه ومنطق
 11

 70/0
 روانشناسي





ایشون معدلش 19.5 هستش نه؟؟ حتما انتظار دارین حقوق تهران یا شیراز قبول شن!! اما جالبه بدونید روانشناسی دانشگاهی اصفهان  قبول شدن!!! انتظار داشتینن با معدل 19.5 بیاد سه درس رو صد بزنه؟؟ نه معارف رو 48 زدهj و...
این چی؟؟
سهميه
زبان خارجي
دين
سال تولد
شماره شناسنامه
جنس
نام خانوادگي و نام
شماره پرونده

منطقه 1
انگليسي
اسلام
74

مرد





کد منطقه اخذ ديپلم
کد دانش آموزي
سال اخذ ديپلم
کد ديپلم
عنوان ديپلم
معدل کتبي ديپلم
معلوليت

1102

91
18
علوم ومعارف اسلامي *
17/26
----
----
----



قطب بومي
ناحيه بومي
استان بومي
محل تولد
محل اخذ سال ماقبل ديپلم
محل اخذ ديپلم
محل اخذ مدرک پيش دانشگاهي

يک
يک
تهران 
تهران||تهران||مركزي
تهران||تهران||مركزي
تهران||تهران||مركزي
تهران||تهران||مركزي





اعلام علاقه مندي بر اساس تقاضانامه
کارمندي
آموزگار
غير انتفاعي ، پيام نور

---
خير
بلي



وضعيت مجاز به انتخاب رشته در دوره هاي مختلف هر يک از گروههاي آزمايشي 
رشته هاي پيام نور و غيرانتفاعي (پذيرش صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصيلي)
رشته هاي پيام نور و غيرانتفاعي (پذيرش بر اساس کنکور و سوابق تحصيلي )
دانشگاه فرهنگيان (مراکز تربيت معلم سابق)
ويژه فرهنگيان
نيمه حضوري و مجازي و بين الملل
روزانه و شبانه
گروه آزمايشي


مجاز 
مجاز
مجاز***
غيرمجاز
مجاز
مجاز
علوم انساني















وضعيت رتبه و نمره کل داوطلب در هر زير گروه ، گروه آزمايشي علوم انساني

پنج
چهار
سه
دو
يک
رتبه و نمره کل / زير گروه

545
554
726
629
510
نفر
37490 


رتبه در سهميه بين

981
1044
1284
1117
893
نفر
247313


رتبه کشوري (بدون سهميه) بين

10088
9929
9818
9948
10281
نمره کل نهايي





نمرات خام دروس امتحاني گروه آزمايشي علوم انساني 



نمره درس
عنوان درس
رديف

 34/7
 زبان و ادبيات فارسي
 1

 72/0
 زبان عربي
 2

 62/7
 فرهنگ و معارف اسلامي
 3

 34/7
 زبان خارجي
 4

 6/7
 امارورياضي
 5

 64/5
 اقتصاد
 6

 48/9
 ادبيات فارسي تخصصي
 7

 88/4
 زبان عربي تخصصي
 8

 41/2
 تاريخ وجغرافيا
 9

 88/4
 علوم اجتماعي
 10

 28/0
 فلسفه ومنطق
 11

 90/0
 روانشناسي
 12

 3/4
 اصول عقايد و فقه
 13



رتبه کل در سهميه و آخرين رتبه مجاز شده در دوره هاي روزانه و شبانه گروه آزمايشي علوم انساني 

رتبه کشوري (بدون اعمال سهميه) 

987


آخرين رتبه مجاز در سهميه ( دوره هاي روزانه وشبانه ) 
رتبه کل در سهميه 
ماکزيمم نمره کل زير گروه ها 

23059
556
10281








معدلش 17.5 قبول شده حقوق تهران!!! بازم میگین معدل؟؟؟ معدل 17.5 بهتر از 19.5 زده!!

بچه هایی کع معدلشون 10 11 هست اونا هم تعجب کنن! 
شماره پرونده


منطقه 1
انگليسي
اسلام
72

زن





کد منطقه اخذ ديپلم
کد دانش آموزي
سال اخذ ديپلم
کد ديپلم
عنوان ديپلم
معدل کتبي ديپلم
معلوليت

3503

90
11
علوم تجربي
12/79
----
----
----



قطب بومي
ناحيه بومي
استان بومي
محل تولد
محل اخذ سال ماقبل ديپلم
محل اخذ ديپلم
محل اخذ مدرک پيش دانشگاهي

سه
شش
كرمانشاه 
كرمانشاه||كرمانشاه||مركزي
كرمانشاه||كرمانشاه||مركزي
كرمانشاه||كرمانشاه||مركزي
تهران||تهران||مركزي





اعلام علاقه مندي بر اساس تقاضانامه
کارمندي
آموزگار
غير انتفاعي ، پيام نور

---
خير
بلي



وضعيت مجاز به انتخاب رشته در دوره هاي مختلف هر يک از گروههاي آزمايشي 
رشته هاي پيام نور و غيرانتفاعي (پذيرش صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصيلي)
رشته هاي پيام نور و غيرانتفاعي (پذيرش بر اساس کنکور و سوابق تحصيلي )
دانشگاه فرهنگيان (مراکز تربيت معلم سابق)
ويژه فرهنگيان
نيمه حضوري و مجازي و بين الملل
روزانه و شبانه
گروه آزمايشي


مجاز 
مجاز
مجاز***
غيرمجاز
مجاز
مجاز
علوم انساني















وضعيت رتبه و نمره کل داوطلب در هر زير گروه ، گروه آزمايشي علوم انساني

پنج
چهار
سه
دو
يک
رتبه و نمره کل / زير گروه

2202
2407
1775
2062
2166
نفر
37490 


رتبه در سهميه بين

5327
6402
3848
4687
5104
نفر
247313


رتبه کشوري (بدون سهميه) بين

8461
8201
8751
8553
8538
نمره کل نهايي





نمرات خام دروس امتحاني گروه آزمايشي علوم انساني 



نمره درس
عنوان درس
رديف

 45/4
 زبان و ادبيات فارسي
 1

 29/4
 زبان عربي
 2

 34/7
 فرهنگ و معارف اسلامي
 3

 13/4
 زبان خارجي
 4

 13/4
 امارورياضي
 5

 73/4
 اقتصاد
 6

 21/2
 ادبيات فارسي تخصصي
 7

 45/0
 زبان عربي تخصصي
 8

 13/4
 تاريخ وجغرافيا
 9

 33/4
 علوم اجتماعي
 10

 16/0
 فلسفه ومنطق
 11

 48/4






ایشون رو نیگا کنید!!!!معدلش دوازده هستش!! واو! تهران الزهرا!! تازه از علوم تجربی اومده انسانی!!

یه نمونه زنده هم مثال بزنم بچه ها؟؟؟ باور میکنید اخه؟؟ پسر عمم دو تا نمره 3 داشته تو کارنامه دیپلمش!! الان شیمی دانشگاه تهران میخونهj))) 

پس چرا ما نتونیم؟؟ معدل شرط نیست نیست نیست!!! تست زنی با تشریجی فرق داره!! ممکنه شما تشریحی 0 باشی اما تستی 100!

چند هزار تا شاگرد بودن با معدلای پایین الان رسیدن با بالا بالاها!!!

استاد دانشگاه شیمی دوستم میگفت من اول دبیرستان شیمی رو افتادم!! تجدید شدم!!! اما الان استاد دانشگاه شیمی هستم!!

ختم کلام!! ممکنه کسی با معدل 12 قبول شه دانشگاه تهران!!! و کسی با معدل 19 پیام نور!!
اینم بگم امسال معدل دیپلمتون هر چند بود 2 تا بندازین روش! چون 14 امسال 16 17 پارساله!!

به قول خودم!! دیپلم 94=لیسانس 93

امیدوارم تونسته باشم بخشی از انرژی درونی مثبت درونیم رو به شما انتقال داده باشم!! من ایمان دارم میتونم! پس میتونم! تو هم میتونیj

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

خیلی عالیه بهم روحیه دادی میتونی یه کارنامه از رشته تجربی بزاری که معدلش زیر 10 باشه ولی رتبش خیلی خوب باشه؟؟؟؟اگه پیداش کنی و بزاری دیگه استرسم به طور کامل رفع میشه و کنکور 93 رو عالی میدم خودمم معدلم زیر 10 ممنون

----------


## Ensany

رشتت چیه گلم؟

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

> رشتت چیه گلم؟


  تجربیه دیگه

----------


## Ensany

اول این عکس جالب رو ببین :Yahoo (100):  

ایشون با معدل 13 دو بار عربی رو 100 زده!! کاری که از دست رتبه یک هم بر نمیاد!

این هم ختم!!


 29/4
 زبان و ادبيات فارسي
 1

 30/7
 زبان عربي
 2

 60/0
 فرهنگ و معارف اسلامي
 3

 9/4
 زبان خارجي
 4

 0/0
 زمين شناسي
 5

 12/3
 رياضيات
 6

 22/7
 زيست شناسي
 7

 3/4
 فيزيك
 8

 18/1



به نظرت کجا قبول شده؟ مهندسی کشاورزی شیراز!!!! معدل دیپلمشم 12 بوده!!! این درصد هارو نمیتونی بزنی؟؟؟ صد درصد میتونی بزنی :Yahoo (1):  پس مهندسی کشاورزی شیراز رو شاخته!!! بازم نا امیدی؟ نه!!!!

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

عکس بالایی رو حال کردم ایول

----------


## Ensany

> عکس بالایی رو حال کردم ایول


اینم بگم فک نکن همه کسایی که الان نام و نشونی دارن نخبه بودن!!! خیلی هاشون معدلشون پایین بوده!! اما الان اسمشون سر زبون من و توست! بخاطر تلاششون

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

> اینم بگم فک نکن همه کسایی که الان نام و نشونی دارن نخبه بودن!!! خیلی هاشون معدلشون پایین بوده!! اما الان اسمشون سر زبون من و توست! بخاطر تلاششون


درسته همون اینشتین هم دوبار به خاطر درس بدش از مدرسش اخراجش کردن...احتمالا وضعیت منم همینجوره:yahoo (4): خدارو شکر تلاشمم خوبه ایشالا امسال نتیجه بگیریم..

----------


## Ensany

نه بابا از این چیزا بگذریم!! من میگم تشریحی تستی با هم فرق دارن!!1 قبول شدی به رشته خوب معجزه نشده!!! یه امر کاملا طبیعی و عادی هستش

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

*ایشون معدلش 19.44 بوده ولی رتبش جای تعجب داره...به خاطر همین نباید معدل رو تاثیر بدن!!*
اطلاعات ثبت نامي و آزموني 
سهميه
 زبان خارجي
دين
سال تولد
 شماره شناسنامه
جنس
نام خانوادگي و نام
شماره پرونده

منطقه 1
انگليسي
اسلام
74

زن




کد منطقه اخذ ديپلم
کد دانش آموزي
 سال اخذ ديپلم
کد ديپلم
عنوان  ديپلم
معدل کتبي ديپلم
معلوليت

1112

91
11
علوم تجربي
19/44
----
----
----



 قطب بومي
ناحيه بومي
استان بومي
محل تولد
محل اخذ سال ماقبل ديپلم
محل اخذ ديپلم
محل اخذ مدرک  پيش دانشگاهي

يک
يک
تهران
تهران||تهران||مركزي
تهران||تهران||مركزي
تهران||تهران||مركزي
تهران||تهران||مركزي




اعلام علاقه مندي بر اساس تقاضانامه

بهيار
کارمندي
آموزگار
غير انتفاعي ،   پيام نور

خير
---
خير
بلي



                                                 وضعيت مجاز به انتخاب رشته در دوره هاي مختلف هر يک از گروههاي آزمايشي 
رشته هاي پيام نور و غيرانتفاعي (پذيرش صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصيلي)
رشته هاي پيام نور و غيرانتفاعي (پذيرش بر اساس کنکور و سوابق تحصيلي )
دانشگاه فرهنگيان (مراکز  تربيت معلم سابق)
بهياران
ويژه فرهنگيان
نيمه حضوري و مجازي و بين الملل
روزانه و شبانه
گروه آزمايشي


مجاز
مجاز
 مجاز***
غيرمجاز
 غيرمجاز
 مجاز
 مجاز
                 علوم تجربي


مجاز
مجاز
غيرمجاز
----
غيرمجاز
مجاز
 مجاز
زبانهاي خارجي










 

وضعيت رتبه و نمره کل داوطلب در هر زير گروه ، گروه آزمايشي علوم تجربي

پنج
چهار
سه
دو
يک
رتبه و نمره کل / زير گروه

12592
12521
12438
12153
11743
نفر
                     74038


رتبه در سهميه بين

49424
48769
50648
47726
45598
                   نفر
438015


رتبه کشوري (بدون سهميه) بين

*7132
*7155
*6952
*7261
*7399
نمره کل نهايي

 علامت *  در هر زير گروه به منزله اين است که سابقه تحصيلي در اين زيرگروه داراي تاثير مثبت حداکثر 25 درصد بوده است





              نمرات خام دروس امتحاني گروه آزمايشي  علوم تجربي



 نمره درس
عنوان درس
 رديف

 22/7
 زبان و ادبيات فارسي
 1

 0/0
 زبان عربي
 2

 25/4
 فرهنگ و معارف اسلامي
 3

 49/4
 زبان خارجي
 4

 0/0
 زمين شناسي
 5

 2/3
 رياضيات
 6

 28/7
 زيست شناسي
 7

 14/5
 فيزيك
 8

 9/6
 شيمي
 9



                  رتبه کل در سهميه و آخرين رتبه مجاز شده در دوره هاي روزانه و شبانه گروه آزمايشي                    علوم تجربي

رتبه کشوري (بدون اعمال سهميه)

48998


                     آخرين رتبه مجاز در سهميه ( دوره هاي روزانه وشبانه )
رتبه کل در سهميه
ماکزيمم نمره کل زير گروه ها

31813
12363
7399












 وضعيت رتبه و نمره کل داوطلب در هر زير گروه ، گروه آزمايشي زبانهاي خارجي

چهار
سه
دو
يک
رتبه و نمره کل / زير گروه

8752
10035
10055
15483
نفر
27812


رتبه در سهميه بين

22917
28095
28109
42389
                   نفر
95472


رتبه کشوري (بدون سهميه) بين

*6407
*4502
*4502
*5259
نمره کل نهايي

 علامت *  در هر زير گروه به منزله اين است که سابقه تحصيلي در اين زيرگروه داراي تاثير مثبت حداکثر 25 درصد بوده است



                نمرات خام دروس امتحاني گروه آزمايشي زبانهاي خارجي

نمره
عنوان درس
 ترتيب

16/0
زبان و ادبيات فارسي
1

22/7
زبان عربي
2

6/7
فرهنگ و معارف اسلامي
3

48/0
زبان خارجي
4

4/8
زبان تخصصي انگليسي،فرانسه،آلماني
5



               رتبه کل در سهميه و آخرين رتبه مجاز شده در دوره هاي روزانه و شبانه گروه آزمايشي  زبانهاي خارجي

رتبه کشوري (بدون اعمال سهميه)

27321


 ماکزيمم نمره کل زير گروه ها
رتبه کل در سهميه
آخرين رتبه مجاز در سهميه ( دوره هاي روزانه وشبانه )

6407
10618
13220

----------


## Ensany

چون سال قبل ازمون داده یک بار با تاثیر نمره بهش رتبه میدن! یک بار بدون تاثیر

هر کدوم خوب باشه میدن بهش!!

اما امسال تاثیر مستقیمه!!

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

> چون سال قبل ازمون داده یک بار با تاثیر نمره بهش رتبه میدن! یک بار بدون تاثیر
> 
> هر کدوم خوب باشه میدن بهش!!
> 
> اما امسال تاثیر مستقیمه!!


درسته و نمره دیپلمشم به کمکش اومده پارسال البته برای 92 نظام کنکور عادلانه تر بود چون خیلی هایی که میشناسم و معدلشون بالای 19 بود همش با تقلب و زیر میزی معدلشون زیاد شد و رتبه کنکور پارسالشون اومد بالای 20000 خودم پارسال با معدل 9.89 شدم 6300 
ولی امسال همونا اگه کنکور بدن به نفعشون میشه و منی که کلی تلاش کردم به ضررم تموم میشه البته با اینکه دیگه تصمیمی که در مورد معدل ها گرفته شده غیر قابل تغییره ولی میخواستم اینو بگم که معدل هیچ چیزی رو تعیین نمیکنه و همش بستگی به خود فردش داره و خیلی ها نگن چون معدلمون بهتره از خیلی ها سرتریم...

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> چون سال قبل ازمون داده یک بار با تاثیر نمره بهش رتبه میدن! یک بار بدون تاثیر
> 
> هر کدوم خوب باشه میدن بهش!!
> 
> اما امسال تاثیر مستقیمه!!


درسته و نمره دیپلمشم به کمکش اومده پارسال البته برای 92 نظام کنکور عادلانه تر بود چون خیلی هایی که میشناسم و معدلشون بالای 19 بود همش با تقلب و زیر میزی معدلشون زیاد شد و رتبه کنکور پارسالشون اومد بالای 20000 خودم پارسال با معدل 9.89 شدم 6300 
ولی امسال همونا اگه کنکور بدن به نفعشون میشه و منی که کلی تلاش کردم به ضررم تموم میشه البته با اینکه دیگه تصمیمی که در مورد معدل ها گرفته شده غیر قابل تغییره ولی میخواستم اینو بگم که معدل هیچ چیزی رو تعیین نمیکنه و همش بستگی به خود فردش داره و خیلی ها نگن چون معدلمون بهتره از خیلی ها سرتریم...

----------


## Ensany

همونطور که گفتم معدل شرط نیست به هیچ عنوان :Yahoo (100):

----------


## nafise74

ولی من میگم امسال تاثیر معدل یه کم فرق داره شاید ایناییی که معدل بالا دارن یهو بهترین دانشگاه قبول شن و ماهایی که معدل بد داریم بدترین دانشگاه!!! :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Ensany

> ولی من میگم امسال تاثیر معدل یه کم فرق داره شاید ایناییی که معدل بالا دارت یهو بهترین دانشگاه قبول شن و ماهایی که معدل بد داریم بدترین دانشگاه!!!


اگه اینطوری بود دیگه چرا کنکور بدیم؟؟؟ از رو کارنامه بچه هارو بفرستن دانشگاه دیگه!! این همه دنگ و فنگ و یه سال وقت و کنکور و میخوان چیکار؟؟

مهم خنخوره :Yahoo (76):

----------


## nafise74

> اگه اینطوری بود دیگه چرا کنکور بدیم؟؟؟ از رو کارنامه بچه هارو بفرستن دانشگاه دیگه!! این همه دنگ و فنگ و یه سال وقت و کنکور و میخوان چیکار؟؟
> 
> مهم خنخوره


خب برای همینه دیگه هرسال سعی میکنن درصد تاثیر معدل رو ببرن بالا که بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی برن دانشگاه و اینجوری دیگه کنکور حذف میشه!!! با این اوضاع فکر نکنم بشه امسال پشت کنکور موند!!!

----------


## Ensany

> خب برای همینه دیگه هرسال سعی میکنن درصد تاثیر معدل رو ببرن بالا که بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی برن دانشگاه و اینجوری دیگه کنکور حذف میشه!!! با این اوضاع فکر نکنم بشه امسال پشت کنکور موند!!!


میگم اونقدرام وضعمون تو معدل بد نیستا :Yahoo (76):  معدل 2 نداریم که بابا!! دوما اینطور نیست که همه معدل بیست ما معدل پایین! مطمینا امسال با توجه به سختی امتحانا افت خیلی بوده!

----------


## nafise74

نمیدونم !!! خدا بخیر کنه امسال رو!!! :Yahoo (110):

----------


## M a h d i

> ولی من میگم امسال تاثیر معدل یه کم فرق داره شاید ایناییی که معدل بالا دارن یهو بهترین دانشگاه قبول شن و ماهایی که معدل بد داریم بدترین دانشگاه!!!


پس از سال‌ها بحث و مذاکره، بالاخره قرار شده است که سوابق تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان بدون هیچ ارفاقی در نتیجه کنکور 93 اعمال شود؛ آن هم نه فقط سوابق تحصیلی که صرفا بر قبولی داوطلب تاثیر مثبت می‌گذارد، بلکه قرار است در کنکور 93 برای اولین‌بار، سابقه تحصیلی دانش آموز* بر قبول نشدن* داوطلب نیز تاثیر مستقیم بگذارد :Yahoo (68):

----------


## nafise74

> پس از سال‌ها بحث و مذاکره، بالاخره قرار شده است که سوابق تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان بدون هیچ ارفاقی در نتیجه کنکور 93 اعمال شود؛ آن هم نه فقط سوابق تحصیلی که صرفا بر قبولی داوطلب تاثیر مثبت می‌گذارد، بلکه قرار است در کنکور 93 برای اولین‌بار، سابقه تحصیلی دانش آموز* بر قبول نشدن* داوطلب نیز تاثیر مستقیم بگذارد


دیدین گفتم؟؟؟ تاثیر منفی هم ممکنه داشته باشه!!! از اینا همه چی بر میاد!!!!

----------


## Ensany

من که گفتم تاثیر منفی هم داره!!! یعنی میگین اگه نمره نهایی کسی بد شده بیخیال درس شه؟؟ نه اینطوری نیست بابا امید واسه همه هست!

----------


## nafise74

باشه حق باشماست!!!
امسال میبینیم تاثیرش چجوریه!!!!  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Ensany

> باشه حق باشماست!!!
> امسال میبینیم تاثیرش چجوریه!!!!


هرچی باشه یکی هست اون بالا که پشتمونه!!! اینو از یاد نبر!! من برم 10 20 صفحه ارایه بخونم بخوابم :Yahoo (76):  شبتون اروم و گیلاسی دوستای گلم یا حق

----------


## mahsa92

اومدم اينجا روحيه بگيرم بد تر زدين داغونم كردين كه!


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## nafise74

> اومدم اينجا روحيه بگيرم بد تر زدين داغونم كردين كه!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


 :Yahoo (76): خب دیگر حقیقت تلخ است 
حالا ناامید نشو توکل برخدا

----------


## qwerty12

سازمان سنجش به امتحانای آموزش و پرورش اطمینان نداره و اینا همش مال اینه که بچه ها سال سوم یه خورده درس بخونن :yahoo (4):

----------


## Ensany

> سازمان سنجش به امتحانای آموزش و پرورش اطمینان نداره و اینا همش مال اینه که بچه ها سال سوم یه خورده درس بخونن :yahoo (4):


با این مورد موافقم!! اموزش پرورش در حدی نیست بخواد ازمون استاندارد برگزار کنه!!! اسر ازمون نهایی هم تقلب میکنن :Yahoo (75): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> اومدم اينجا روحيه بگيرم بد تر زدين داغونم كردين كه!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


اتفاقا خیلی ها با این تاپیک روحیه گرفتن! روحیه دادن الکی هم نیست! واقعیته!

----------


## mahsa92

> با این مورد موافقم!! اموزش پرورش در حدی نیست بخواد ازمون استاندارد برگزار کنه!!! اسر ازمون نهایی هم تقلب میکنن
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> اتفاقا خیلی ها با این تاپیک روحیه گرفتن! روحیه دادن الکی هم نیست! واقعیته!


منظورم پست هاي اول نبود پستهاي اخري ك تو اين تاپيك گذاشتنو گفتم وگرنه پست شما خيلي هم خوب بود


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## Araz

تیتر ویرایش شد
از تیترهای مناسب استفاده کنید

----------


## qwerty12

نیم ساعت قبل امتحان تو مترو جوابارو می فروشن !

----------


## mahsa92

> نیم ساعت قبل امتحان تو مترو جوابارو می فروشن !


جواباي كنكورو؟ كي گفته؟


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## nonna

برای همه اینو نوشتن؟

داوطلب گرامي با توجه به آنكه سال اخذ ديپلم شما يكي از سالهاي 84 تا 93  مي‌باشد و داراي ديپلم در رشته رياضي و فيزيك يا علوم تجربي يا ادبيات و  علوم انساني يا علوم و معارف اسلامي مي‌باشيد لذا سوابق تحصيلي شما براساس  نمرات ذيل *با  25 درصد تاثير  قطعي* پس از تراز در نمره كل نهايي شما اعمال  خواهد شد. در صورت هر گونه مشكل راجع به نمرات دروس يا اطلاعات فردي و دانش  آموزي با در اختيار داشتن مدرك ديپلم متوسطه، كارنامه فارغ التحصيلي، به  سايت dipcode.medu.ir مراجعه نماييد.


قبلن نوشته بودن حداکثر آخه!

----------


## nahid

همیشه همه جا همه وقت پارتی بازی و تقلب.حتی تو نمره امتحان نهایی

----------


## roshana

سلااااااااااااااااام !!!
وای خدا خیرت بده خیلی خوشحالم کردی من خیلی درسم خوبه اما
به خاطر یه سری مشکل و مریضی که داشتم و نامردی ای که تو این
انتقامات نهایی شد معدلم حدودا 16 میشه....من که معدلم همیشه 
بالای 19 بود...امیدوارم کردی....

----------


## Vicious

منم معدلم خیلی پایینه ولی امیدوارم

----------


## Ensany

> تیتر ویرایش شد
> از تیترهای مناسب استفاده کنید


حتما در تاپیک های بعدی از عنوان های مناسب تر استفاده میشه! ممنون بابت تذکرتون

----------

